# Hotel news for Nats & Slot Car Show, June 14-17, Gloucester, VA



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

I have some news for you to send out to the masses in the form of a price break at the Comfort and Hampton Inns. I received a call from them today about our event and it was decided that any one staying at either place as they are owned by the same group will get a price of $99.00 per night. All they have to do is tell the front desk they are in town for the Slot car races at the Moose Lodge. Even people that have made reservations can call back and tell the front desk and they will honor that rate. The number to call is 804-693-9393.
As of today there are still many rooms left but I would recommend people calling in the next week or 2 at the latest as they said the rooms go quick in June.

Updated Nats info page: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/nats.html
MASCAR ebay NATS auctions (Support our efforts to put this event on!): http://www.ebay.com/sch/magnuts/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1


----------

